# IUI GIRLS PART 132



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home lovely peeps    

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005  
 
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers 

       

KellyL 14.11.05
Sair 17.11.05
Jo9 22.11.05
Struthie 22.11.05
Deb30 23.11.05
Bodia 24.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Minow
Moomin
Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe
Perky Pinky

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
CathyA - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi ho everyone!!!

Julie- what great news   buddy.  I had my first scan yesterday and they've put me back a week so (womb lining too thick and need a forced AF- oh joy) so EC approx 30th Nov. Back next thurs for another scan. It's all quite exciting isnt it xx

Will catch up with everyone in this aft- gotta go..............................
mandaxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cor blimey,

Its been ssssooooo busy lately,I deffo cant keep up   Feeling abit down at the mo,just feel like we are waiting around again,im pretty sure we wont have our 1st consultation until the new year,its dragging. We are stone broke at the mo too,really dont know how we can afford the meet-gonna have a word with dh about it over the weekend 


Julie-fab news on the tx hunny,really hope you have the best xmas pressie ever    

Holly-great news on dh's job 

Big love to everyone,sorry I cant catch up at the mo,hope you all have a good weekend

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

A REALLLL quickie as I'm up to my eyes....but just had to say 
         Hooray, to ********** for the positive news on starting your IVF cycle! That timing sounds PERFECT sweetie - so pleased for you! 

 for the tears on the way to work - I hope its just a release of all the stress you've been holding in and now you're off and running it's all come out! And better out than in, I say!  

Now then, Julie - I'm going to be a little bit wicked now! - you've got no real excuse not to come to the meet now have you   Would SO love to meet you....

 to everyone I've missed - I promise more personals after the w/e, but good luck to Bodia on the  and       to Sarah & Cathy for EC today - GO GIRLS!!!!

Kelly - hope you're feeling better soon. I am also skint - some b*  *d was meant to pay an invoice 3 weeks ago & still haven't had the money. Have asked DP to see if he can get the credit card limit upped as we only have £20 between us for the w/e!  

Love Molly x

PS. No news on the lost dog yet.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Awwww, sorry Julie.  Maybe next time


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

to me!  I totally neglected to acknowledge your feelings today Julie!  Molly is spot on with her words ^cuddle^  Be sooo lovely to see you at the meet but understand... We're feeling that way too    however it's all in a good cause.

Molly - oooh you've got the same problem!  Hope you get it sorted sharpish and   to those owing you money!  This time of year is always tight without the added hassle of creditors!  

Caroline - you were right.  No carboots for rest of year    Oh well guess that means a cosy lie in on Sunday instead and I'll try the auction rooms tip you suggested Molly.

H xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah happy to help


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a real quick post as I am meant to be packing to go away for the weekend, meant to be leaving in 25 mins.

Have just got back from my scan, have 3 follies that he says will definiately ovulate, got one at 19, 2 at 13/14, so looking good, basting is booked for 1.30 on Monday.

He was also talking to us about what we should do if this one fails, whether to do another IUI or think about IVF.  Has given us things to think about, at least we have plenty of time to think about it.  If we do get a BFN then we will have a meeting with him to discuss the options.  

My head is going round in circles at the moment.

Well must go and pack, will be back on Monday,  have a good weekend everyone

Love

Katherine


xxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

...Holly.... just wanted to say good luck with your icsi journey....   ..read about the positive energy thingey too.... i've been laughing alot more this week , and spoke to a lady today who through her life has gone through very similar things to me and may go to weight watchers with her !!! eeekkk.... so first friday in 5 weeks having a good day (told  5 weeks ago today no h/b)...so many moving onto ivf on here.... at least there are a few newbies to get to know while we do iui again.... we must be mad.....xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Caroline - that's great to hear you are feeling so much better and you've met someone you can share your experience with in person.  It must feel really good to talk about it openly.  Thanks for your wishes!  It's scary getting on that roller coaster (especially when it goes a lot higher than the IUI one) but I do have hope and that's what we all must hold onto .  

Julie - have a fabbie weekend with DP  

Moomin - sounding really really good!!

H xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

not too happy at the moment as went to loo and there was some blood in the c.m., sorry t.m.i., cant help but feel its all over for us again.

sorry, feeling a bit sad at the moment.

hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Deborah...could that be implantation bleed??


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ooooh I do hope so Debs!  

  

Hxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies!

Debs - sounds much too early for AF.  Got my fingers crossed for you!      

Moomin - great news!  Defo on for those triplets then!!!  Hope you have a good weekend away.

Julie -     Such brilliant news about your IVF cycle, I'm really pleased for you.

Really wish I was coming to the meet next weekend, feel v. jealous!!!  It is DP's aunts Birthday and she is having a party.  Typical isn't it, you go for weeks without anything on over the weekend and then everything happens at the same time.  It is also the anniversary of when we met and we usually go away for the weekend, but obviously can't.  We're a bit skint too so probably a good thing!!

I forgot to tell you after my IUI last week that I asked the consultant about the number of times we could have the treatment on the NHS.  I thought it was only 2 but she said we could have as many as we wanted!!  We have to pay for the sperm washing and usually the scans (if NHS hosp can't fit you in).  I think they recommend moving onto IVF after about 3 or 4 attempts tho.

 to everyone and a big   especially to my fellow 2ww'ers!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello all,

Just wanted to drop in and say hi. 

Second day of  . Have been at work and trying to keep my stress levels under control as am acting manager at the moment!

Went to my cranial osteopath after work...he said I seem all in balance and relaxed (I think that's because I nearly fell asleep on the table!)

Good luck all,


xxx


----------



## woo_woo (Oct 30, 2005)

hey all, just wanted to say 'hi'.  came across site recently and just had first natural IUI today - didn't exactly fill me with confidence though, nurse couldn't draw the sperm up properly, then she couldn't get the catheter fed into my uterus properly!

Has anyone else had this at all, also excrutiating pain during and afterwards

dreaded 2WW now

good luck to everyone else going through this   

Woo x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

sorry for being such a drama queen earlier, i think it was just the last of the blood from the iui the other day, thats what im telling myself anyway.

woo - i had exactly the same the other day, it was a nurse who was doing it for me and coudnt get the catheter into the uterus, she tried 3 times and nicked me with it, my tummy was really sore on wednesday (the iui day) but not sore yesterday, had a little bit of bleeding today though, hope you are feeling better


deborahxx


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi everyone i was due to test on monday but   showed up today so its a   for me, now its time to go on waiting list for ivf

thanks everyone for wishing me luck xx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi  
I hope you don't mind me jumping in here but I hope you can help.  I had my first IUI on Friday AM and all went well.  I was told to expect some spotting through out the day which I did have. The next day it slowed down and went darker (sorry if TMI) so I knew it was stopping . Then last night and this morning the fresh spotting has started again.  Is usual to spot 3 days after IUI. Do you think I should be resting (near on impossible to do) or should I get a grip and stop being potty !   and forget about it as its normal.
Thanks in advance
Ruby


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya everyone, hope yous are having a good weekend.

Thanks everyone for your concern, I couldnt get on on Friday very busy it was my wee sisters 18th, then I was so hung over yesterday.  I phoned the clinic on Friday and told them how I was feelin they said it sounds like it is my cyst which burst and I have to go back and see the cons on Wednesday, I was abit upset at this as you know when you are worrying that you want somethin done straight away but wedsnesday it will need to be, so fingers crossed it has gone and I will be able to move on with tx.

Thanks girls yous have been wonderful.

Lots of love Katrina.


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I had a lovely time with my mum, who went home last night. We say the new Rousseau exhibition at the Tate Modern and it was so much fun  .

Just back from scans. One follie is 19mm, one is 16mm and one is 11mm, lining just 8.6 mm so I'm waiting on a phone call from the clinic. The cons is in Florida and the nurse has to wait to phone him for instructions because of the time difference. She kept fobbing me off about not needing cyclogest this time even though last time I had to have it and the lining was exactly the same, so I said she had to ask the cons about it. I hate to be so pushy but she seemed really anxious and a bit cr*p really. She always goes on and on about IVF and I want to say, hang on, this is only my second IUI. I hope to be basted on Tues.

DH and I have fallen out big time today  . His daughter was here yesterday and really tore ten shreds off me. My mum made a fairly innocuous comment about how it was great we get on so well, which in general we do, but then she laid into me, saying she just pretends to get on with me for her father's sake (fair enough). The icing on the cake was a twenty minute tirade where she criticised my personality, my clothes, my voice, the way I smile, walk, cook. I felt I could do nothing right. She said I was clearly a nasty venomous person, but that most people don't notice because I put on a nice act all the time. I don't know where it came from and it was such a shock as we have been getting on so well recently. I would understand if she was a teenager, but she's 21 and usually fairly mature. I just stood there and took it while she shouted at me and then she flounced off. My DH took her side and said she had just had a bad day and needed to take it out on someone, but I feel soooo angry with him as I've really been working so hard this week and didn't need it. We argued on the train on the way to the clinic this morning an he said he didn't know why he bothers coming with me. I feel really teary and fed up . I'm tired and have heaps to do, just feel like driving off and leaving everyone else to get on with it.

Anyway, I have been enjoying catching up with the week's posts and honestly don't know where I would be without you girls and your unfailing support .

 Rubyruby and all the best for your   I'm sorry I can't answer your question about bleeding as I didn't have anything like that, but I know some girls have had bleeding afte IUI and implantation bleeds later on. Can you phone the clinic? 

Katrinar, really hope your cyst has gone hunny and that you can get on. 

lambklly2 I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN   Hope you don't have to wait too long for IVF and good luck.

Jillypops, hope you had a wonderful weekend   !


Deb30, glad you are feeling better and good luck for your 

Woo, hope you don't have any more pain and all the best for your 

Molly, any news on the lost dog? Thinking of you hun.  

Bodia, how are you? Good luck for the rest of the 

Caroline (ck6) really pleased to hear you are laughing again. My heart really has gone out to you reading your posts. I lost 3 stone doing weightwatchers five years ago   and it has stayed off, so go for it. 

Moomin, hope you had a great time away. Please to have such a great  cycle  buddy.

Sair, that's really good news about unlimited IUIs at your clinic. I hope you don't need to go through this too often, but it's great to know they are there if you need them. Good luck on the 

**********, I was delighted to hear your IVF news  . Go girl!

Big   to all

Love,
Perky


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Just want to welcome all the newbies and good luck to those on the 2ww.

********** sooooo happy for you hun good to hear some good news right now.

Perkypinky   to DH daughter she should know better at her age.  Heres a big   from me.  Thats good news about the follies.

Love Katrina


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

and one back for you Katrinar. Thanks.
Perks


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you have all had a good weekend.
I had scan yesterday - two good size follies so am hoping to go in for IUI sometime this week.

Pinkyperky. Good luck for basting on Tuesday.   

Katrinar - I hope the cyst has gone. All the best for Wednesday.

Rubyruby - good luck for your 2ww. Give your clinic a call if you are worried. I am sure it is fine.

lambklly2  - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN    Good luck with starting IVF. Hope you don't have too long to wait.

Hope you had good weekend Jillypops!   Fingers crossed for you.

Wishing lots of luck to all of you on 2ww.    

Sarahjj
x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

dear girls,
some of you may remember me. i moved on from iui to start icsi. well, i got my   today. had a terrible response to stimming drugs (highest doses), only retrieved 8 eggs of which only 2 fertilised and then was on antibiotices in my 2ww. not one symptom in my 2ww either. 
my HCG is 166 which is good and will now just take every day as it comes. never thought i'd ever get this far!
BEST WISHES TO YOU ALL FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE YEAR AND 2006
love eva x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Eva04 contragts you must be on  ,wishing you all the happiness for the next 8 months hun, you must keep us uptodate with any news.

Lots of love katrina


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

for Katherine & PerkyPinky for your appts this week, and for your 2ww test date Sair! 
Erica - hope things go well this week.  
Jilly - hope you had a nice weekend.  

Plus      for all of us this week.

Jo
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations Eva, thanks for popping on to let us know


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning all 

  well done Eva - what lovely news for a monday morning!!

just a quickie as off to work

just wanted to say to Holly -  hope this week is the start of good things for you!!     thinking of you 

pinkyperky - oooh your dh's daughter  whats got up her nose? try and ignore it, you dont need the stress...sounds like she's got some 'issues' and   to dh for not backing you up - make sure you tell him how betrayed you feel, esp when you need his support right now....

we've had a lovely wweekend in Burton Bradstock by the sea in a gorgeous country manor B&B, 4 poster bed, roll top bath LUSH!! the weathers been stunning, on sat we were sitting at Westbay beach in t shirts in the sun!! yesterday we walked along Chesil Beach and it was beautiful blue sky and sunshine again. really had a fab weekend, lovely to be by the sea....

gotta run 

kj x

ps julie, your friend needs a good slap as well as pinky perkys dh's daughter!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

EVA - congratulations, I am so pleased for you, good luck for the next 8 months.

JULIE - Can't believe your friend, like everyone else here on this web site, would just love to be able to have a baby, wouldn't care what sex etc.  Think she see definiately needs    

Spent the weekend at my parents and had a fab time, spent loads of time with my 11 month niece.  DH spent loads of time playing with her yesterday evening, and then when we left, he just sobbed most of the way home, saying why couldn't that be us.  Think he has found the whole tx thing really hard as he says he feels helpless as it is me having the scans, the injections and the basting.  But told him he has been a fab support as he has been to every single one of my scans etc.

Anyway today is basting day, 1.30pm.  DH has just left as he has his appointment at 10.30, so another busy day.  Coming home this afternoon just to chill out in front of the tv, and drink my pineapple juice.

We are keeping everything crossed that this one will work, if not then I think we are going to go down the IVF route, but will have to wait and see.  At least we have a plan if this one does not work.

Anyway, better go and sort out all my christmas shopping from the weekend, 2 presents left to get and then I have finished.

Happy Monday everyone.

Back soon

Katherine
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,


Hope you all had a fab weekend   .Me and dh have been at each others throats all w/e  money troubles,stress etc.Going to the bank this morning to see if they can do anything 

A big welcome to all the newbies,wishing you al loads of luck with your treatments   

Cant believe its the meet on Sat    cant wait to meet you all,I am gonna take my camera so we can post pics of all of us on here for all those that cant come  

Gonna phone the docs today to see if all my notes are ready so I can drive them up to Care and pass them over to the egg co-ordination team    Af is due any time and dh was using that as an excuse as to why I am moody lately  nearly killed him with my bare hands    How the hell is he gonna cope when I am starting the IVF drugs   getting nervous about it all now,ho hum


Catch ya all later

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again-sorry 

Someone had posted this on another thread and I love it   GGGGRRRRAAAANNNNTTTT !!!!

If ya fancy a little giggle,take a peek

http://media.putfile.com/EastEnders---Mitchell-Brothers-Kung-Fu-Fighting

Kelly x


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Katherine - good luck for your basting today       You're a couple of days ahead of me again. Hope the 2WW isn't too awful for you xx

Just wanted to say hello to all you other lovely ladies.  I've found that I can't bring myself to post after the trauma of my BFNs as I'm so conscious of bringing everyone else down with me.  It doesn't mean that I don't read your posts, think of you all, or stop sending you all    .  Just the way I work.  I know its probably selfish, as I tend then to need you to keep me sane during the 2WW so if you think I'm out of order, I'll give myself a quick     to save you the trouble.

Love to you all.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry forgot something

Eva-Many congrats on your bfp hunny,enjoy every minute    


Katherine-love your new pic  just wnated to wish you loads of luck for your basting today hunny     

Ctaspj's- I find that sometimes its difficult to post,sometimes it does you the world of good to blurt it all out,even if we cant help we are always here for support,hope your ok hunny,take your time

Julie-hows the choc situation

Has anyone herad from Jess p lately,she wanted to come to the meet,getting abit concerned as I have pm'd her to see if she still wants to come,so jess if your reading,I hope your ok hunny


Kelly x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

catspyjamas-i feel for you i really do,but don't feel like you bring us all down,we know how you feel and you are not selfish at all 

katherine-good luck today 

kelly-good luck with the bank,god i know who that feels too

juile-sorry to hear about your friend ,some people just don't think before they open there mouth
how are you today hope you are feeling better 

well really pis... off,was hoping that i could do egg sharing with my clinic,which my cons put to us, not us putting it to him,well waited for three weeks to hear from them ,so i called them last week and nobody knew anything about it anyway the nurse spoke to the cons and they said that they could not offer it to us because of our last ivf cycle(none fertilizing)i was really cross because i can understand that they would not want to give my eggs to anyone if this had happened before but i have had icsi before and had 7 fertilize,something like that anyway..so i said what i thought of the cons,that if he felt like this why did he say that he could not see a reson why we could not do it and then three weeks later that we could'nt..she could not answer.i think in a way i can understand what they are saying,but if i was just unlucky with ivf and my eggs were a good quaility and they said that there was no reason why the last lot of egg should;nt of fetilized,we were just unlucky,i cannot see what the problem is,surely then it could happen to anyone,egg sharing or not.if they found a problem with the last cycle and with the eggs i would be like,fair enough i understand,but i responded well to everything.

just wanted to see what you thought and do you think i should try somewhere else or just forget it,because i would not want someone to get my eggs and there being a problem for them,the clinic even told me to try naturally now,because we seem to be alright..sorry for going on and on but really don't nderstand it all and not sure what to do..oh why did i not do icsi on the last treatment
not sure what to now

any advice you could give would be great

luv petal b


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Petal,

So sorry to hear they wont let you egg share this time hunny,I am dreading being told we cant do it,hope your ok  

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly I have that video,its sooo funny thanks for posting it.
I'm keeping a low profile right now,I test next Monday so will be back after then,one way or the other.

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks ladies,am just really cross that he sad it would be fine one mintue then it is not the next and no reason really. it is not so much that i can;t do it with them,but on the day he said this,it was just after the treatment did not work and i started crying in with him   that i am,he said to me that he would do everything that he could for us,and then he can't even call or be bothered to call us back....if you are not on treatment they don't care really unless the  money is there in their hand,if you know what i mean.do feel really let down by them,and he has done so many good things for us(dhs sperm being normal now and things like that)so in a way i don't want to leave there but in another there after care is so bad....oh well i may call somewhere else to see what they say and if they say the same thing,then maybe he is right..i did ask him do you think i have a fertilization prblem then,and he said i  did'nt think so.....i was like well whats the problem then and how would you know away..sorry for going on and on..feel better now i have got it all off my chest

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Petal B - sending you lots of     - can't believe how badly your clinic are treating you.  Is there another clinic near by to you that you could contact?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone and big  to newbies!

EVA - THRILLED TO READ YOUR NEWS!!! CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY!! Whoooo hoooooo  Thanks for letting us know and best of luck for a happy healthy pregnancy. Big  and 

Sorry I've not been around over the weekend! I did keep an eye on you but as DH was using the pc most of the time I couldn't get on to post.

Petal - hey ya hunny  I would be inclined to make an appointment with your consultant to discuss this situation and put it all on the table and pick over the facts. He then has to look you in the eye and provide you with your options. I know it may cost money to do this but then you'll have some answers to your fairly asked questions. I really hope you get it sorted. I wouldn't rush to another clinic until you do.

Catspj's - i can only echo what the others have said. It's natural for you to feel like you do but we're all here for you whenever you want to have a rant/cry/laugh 

I'm concerned about Jess and Catwoman too. I hope you're both ok loves. We miss you and you're often in our thoughts 

Moomin - bless your DH. We forget how this affects them as deeply as it does us. He's a lovely man and it would have done him the world of good to let it go the way he did. Good luck today    I hope he'll be holding your own bundle of joy before long.

Perks - awful about your step daughter. That's no way to behave. She should definitley know better and it sounds like a case of green envy going on that has got way out of control. Good on you for being strong and saying nothing. You're a much better person and don't deserve that kind of treatment. I have to agree with KJ  to DH after all you've done for him lately rushing here there and everywhere, corprorate dinners etc.... hmmmph At least your time with your Mum made up for it.

Kelly - good luck with the bank hunny. It's not fair to have these hassles on top of fertility issues too. Really hope there is a solution for you 

KJ - will have well and truly missed you now but hope you've had a lovely day. Great to ahve such a gorgeous autumn day here. Your weekend sounded soooo romantic and DH treated you like a princess! Big brownie points to him!!! Caleb countdown is on!! Thanks for wishes 

Julie - lovely Grandma with her shortbread - such a love! Must have been to make up for not baking for you on Thursday  Terrible friend. What a thoughtless thing to say to you. No empathy and too much me, me, me for my liking. You did the right thing making your excuses! Yippeee about builders being back today!!

Katrinar - hope you get the right answer at your appointment tomorrow! I'm sure you will and what a relief that it's finally over and you can move on once and for all 

Hi ya Molly! Hope you didn't work ALL weekend!

Not much to report here. Waiting for AF. She'll probably show later today... but you know what it's like she never appears when you think she should and always when you don't  Not thinking too much about it though and have plenty of time so I'm not wishing my time away. DH has definitley got the job and a formal offer will be through by Thursday. That's such good news!

Better get on - loves to all
H xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - CONGRATULATIONS to your DH for getting his job.  At least that is one weight off your mind.  Now you can concentrate on your next treatment cycle and of course your move back to NZ.

Have to say I am really lucky with DH, he is coming with me on Saturday, so you will all get to meet him!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Boo,


Didnt go too bad at the bank,they have extended a loan we have a little bit so we can pay off the overdraft and have a bit left over for xmas,didnt have the heart to tell her we were gonna get a seperate loan in the new year for tx if the inheritance doesnt come through in time cos I think she would have refused the extension today,little fibs dont hurt   

Also went to the gp surgery to pick up all our notes to take to Care     my lovely gp wrote a lovely refferal letter for us  so hopefully we should have an appointment through soon to see the egg share team EEEKKKKK  

DH bless him thinks that I could be pg    I am a day late  which is nothing given all the stress we are under and  I felt pukey going round Tesco this morning. So I told him he was mad given that his funky spunk its pants and my tubes are shyte  so I think he is clinging onto the hope that we have been v.v.lucky and caught naturally,bless him,he will be gutted when af turns up  anywho

Julie-fab news that your still off the chocky,me and dh have been out and bought decaff tea and coffee today,but then we had a coke with a subway   ah well its a start.

Moomin-my dh (michael)is coming too,he was a bit worried that it would all be us girlies,atleast he is not alone,rachel b is dragging her hubby too  good luck for today 

Holly-sorry you are hanging around for af  fab news on dh's job though,bet your both chuffed to bits 

Struthie-wondered where you were hiding,just wanted to wish you all the best for testing   

Petal-been thinking of you loads since you first posted  I really hope your ok,if you both feel dissapointed in the care you are getting at your current clinic,it wouldnt hurt to look elsewhere,you have to be 100% happy hunny,sending you loads of love.

KJ-how long till the puppybet your dead excited 

Right gonna go and flake on the sofa cos I have a terrible migrane,I have taken Syndol tablets and they make you really sleepy

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Julie!  It's a good feeling to have things going forward instead of feeling like we're treading water.  We're starting to get a bit excited about it now and think it will all come together.  Hate having all those fiddly loose end things to tie up tho...  I've been wondering how are that lovely couple at your work doing now?  The ones that lost the baby a few weeks back?

Kelly - sounds like you've got a good plan to get you through.  Really hope the tx money will come through.  And I'm with DH - you never know... and it's happened before you've got Ollie to prove lovely miracles CAN happen!!  Icky about migraine.  You take it easy - nasty horrible things.  Can't wait 'til Saturday!!

xx

PS starving hungry but fogot to put potatos in the oven for lunch and have ages to wait for them to cook... don't do microwaving... it just sits on the bench looking modern


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

I have been emailing the Egg co-ordinator manager at Care and she is excellent.I have explained that they should get my notes this week.She askes if I had any questions and I said I am concerned that my BMI wouldnt be good enough for egg share,she asked me for hip and waist measurement and height and weight and she has just sent an email saying it looks good to her    I am sssooo trying not to get excited and I know they have got to see my notes yet but I just feel one step closer to helping us get a baby and helping another couple along the way     

Right I am of for a decaff cuppa,and I am only allowing myself 2 biscuits 

Kelly x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Just popped in for two reasons. (Well three I suppose)

Firstly and very importantly - to say hello to you all. Been busy on the IUI/IVf thread but you are always in my thoughts!  

Secondly - to tell you I had my ET today so now Andy Pandy and Louby Lou are safely aboard and snuggling down nicely I hope!

and 

Thirdly- to say that as much as I would have love to I won't be at the 'do' on Saturday. I really feel that for the next 2 weeks I must wrap myself in cotton wool and be a whimp! Hope you all have a really great time and I expect to see LOADs of snaps on Monday!         

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to wish Holly luck starting IVF with ICSI.  Holly please feel free to PM me if anything you wish to ask I am not the expert but would be happy to reassure in any way I can.  My sister had ICSI and is also now pregnant.

I am now just over 12 weeks it's great to be over that time and I had a scan last Thursday it was great to see them both.

Good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I am now officially on my 2ww again!  Basting went well and thankfully my consultant did it this time, and he really took his time over it, and then got to lie there for 15 minutes after.  So all I can do now is sit and wait.

I am going to try and not analyise (spelt wrong), every little twinge and symptom, I know that is easier said than done.  Testing day will be around 29th November.  Consultant was very please with the follies that we had at the end of last week and also said that DH sample looked good.

Going to have a chill out afternoon today, and then sort out going to the job centre tomorrow.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cathy - fantastic to get your update!!  Everything crossed for testing day and I say you are right to keep yourself well rested and snuggly at home for your 2ww  Sending you big smoochies and loads of         

Jane - thanks so much for your message    You made me feel v special!  So great to hear you are doing so well and at the 12 week stage already!! I'm nervous but excited too about starting it's very reassuring to hear that both you and your sister have made it happen.  

Moomin - all sounding fabbie for you too!  Good luck with this 2ww    

Julie - I hope time will help them... such an awful year they've had.  I'm hoping those positive energy vibes will help to turn things around for them.  

H  xx

PS potato skins were just perfect  


H xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Eva Huge congratulations to you my lovely, thats just the best news!!    

Shazia xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi girls   
Special    to Julie will pm you tomorrow.
Huge        to Jilly apologies for not sending pic over the weekend you will understand why.

Friday was great & I got all of my Xmas   shopping done except for DF which was fantastic & totally unexpected.

Talking of unexpected, with down regging due to start tomorrow, I received a letter Saturday morning to say that my recent smear showed abnormalities & that I had been referred to a gynae at the Colposcopy Clinic. I've spent the weekend in floods   with my head banging and not being able to make sense of it all. Add to that Rememberance Sunday & DF thinking about all lives lost but in particular one lad who served with him in Iraq & to say the weekend has been emotional is an understatement. Don't know if I'll be allowed to start IVF now but gut feeling tells me  Massive implications time wise & everything else & I've been a wreck all weekend. Have got an emergency appt with my gp today so hope to find out more then. Will be back on tomorrow & will know how I stand. 

Sorry I haven't been able to catch up with personals but love & luck    to all.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Thats pants hunny.Hopefully its something they can sort out really easily and I really hope it doesnt mess with your tx too much,big hugs

Kelly


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Julie – sorry to hear that your friend was so insensitive .  A girl I know from work also miscarried a year or so ago (& knows my situation) but when she was successfully pregnant she told me one day that she didn’t want twins & what a nightmare they would be – which I thought was a little insensitive as she knew I had lost twins.  A few months later when she was getting rather rotund she then made a comment about how lucky I was that I could do my winter coat up as she wished she could do up hers! (again to a reference that she was pregnant).  Needless to say I avoided her after that!  
Anyway, you have lots to look ahead to with positivity for your IVF – hope you have a good week my luv x.

Hi KJ – glad you had such a lovely time at the weekend.  I am from Devon originally & I love sitting on the beach on a sunny winter’s day!  Not long til Caleb!  x

Katherine – my DH was very tearful after a weekend where my nephew and 2 nieces stayed with us.  The house just seemed so empty after they had left.  Glad the basting went well.    
I know what you mean – I’m a week away from when my period is due, and every twinge makes me wonder….pre-period pain or something else?  Gut feeling is I’ll have a BFN.  Good luck at the job centre. x

Kelly – sorry to hear you had a rotten weekend.  Love the Eastenders video!  Glad it went well at the bank – a little white lie never hurt anybody!  Plus, maybe DH is right?? x   

Erica – so sorry to hear about the smear result.  Hopefully it is something that can be put right so you can get back on the road to IVF as soon as possible.  Let us know how you get on – thinking of you...lots of love xx 

Hi Catspy – fingers crossed for you this month x. 

Petal – so sorry to hear that you have been let down by your cons.  I’d do ask Holly suggests and book an appt with him x.

Hi Holly – good to hear that DH has definitely got the job! x 


Have had a so-so day myself.  It’s a bad anniversary for me as it’s exactly 2 years today that I found out that I had miscarried for the first time.  I haven’t reminded DH about it as he is so busy with his work and I don’t want to upset him.  Plus I think if I talk to him about it I’ll start crying.  Have been feeling really touchy all day (and all weekend long) so think it’s the early stages of pre AF.  


Does anyone know if it is worth trying 3 x IUIs? – is it ever successful on either the 2nd or 3rd attempt, or does 1 failure mean this is less likely?

Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello everyone
Big big thanks for all your support over my StepD. I feel tons better today.
Am basting in the morning and really looking forward to it (does that sound   ?) I just want to get on with it.

Holly, so happy for you and your DH. That's such good news about the job.    

Jo9, you did the tright thing not speaking to her again. What a horrible person  . Yuck.
My clinic said I should have 3 or 4 IUIs before thinking of IVF, and that your chances improve with each cycle as they get to know how you respond to the drugs and can optimise them each time. 

Kelly, well done for braving them out at the bank  . Hope you have a good week to make up for your weekend.

CatsPJs welcome back lovely  .  Just do what is right for you and we'll see you when you are on here. We'll get through the 2ww together.

Moomin, glad basting went well. Good luck for the 2ww.
      


**********, how did the builder inspection go?   Eye candy update please.

Erica I really hope you got some answers from your GP. It sounds so stressful. Take care hun.

Kellydallard, just hoping for you that DH is right.       

Hideously behind on chores  , but I don't really give a ****

Love you all tons.
Perky


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

erika - i really woudn't worry about it too much, i had this before my 1st icsi cycle and after having a look with some kind of camera they decided that i was fine, they said they found pre cancerous cells, it wasnt that bad really, good luck and hope it doesn't interfere with tx too much.

petal b - sending you some        dont think these docs think about what they say and how it affects us.

eva - congratulations      


sorry its a bit of a quick post, hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies - hope you're all well?  Time for a few personals while before I start on ME, ME, ME!

Moomin - well done on the basting - sounds like it went grand.  Now just to keep yourself sane for the next fortnight!

Perky - good luck for tomorrow - hope your basting goes well   

Jo - that work colleague of yours sound horrible!  People can be so bloody insensitive, though from what you say I reckon she knew exactly wht she was saying, and the impact of her words.  Cow      Sorry you're going through so much pain today, especially as you can't share it with your DH.  I think women are better (if that's the right word) about remembering anniversaries, even if they're not pleasant ones.  Hope tomorrows better for you.  I'll blow you some bubbles to cheer you up    My clinic also recommend 4 IUIs before moving onto IVF and I was also told that there's a greater chance of success as your body responds better to the drugs over a longer term.  Lets hope so anyway!

Erica - sorry about your smear test result.  I really really hope it doesn't disturb your treatment and that you'll be OK.  Good luck with the doc!

Julie - hope the builders were everything you wanted them to be, and more  

Holly - congrats to DH on the job offer!  Sounds like your move is falling into place.

Kelly - your new clinic sounds great, lets hope its not long before your eggs are being shared all over the place!

OK, sorry if I've missed anyone out but I'm fighting tiredness so I want to talk about 'me' for a bit before heading off to bed.  I had my scan this morning showing just the one follie of 23mm.  I had to phone back this afternoon for my blood test result and they told me to give myself the Pregnyl straight away and go tomorrow at 4 for basting.  I had to phone them back as I've a meeting with our solicitor tomorrow and couldn't get it changed. So instead I was told to give myself Pregnyl at 6am tomorrow and go in at 4 on Wednesday for basting.  Weird, me thinks - the first basting would've been 23 hours after Pregnyl, while the second is 34 hours.  Is this strange to anyone else?  Anyway, I'm convinced that I've got ovulation pains tonight and I'm afraid to have BMS as it'll definitely effect DH's sample on Wednesday afternoon.  He also admitted earlier to getting a bit carried away this morning and playing with his favourite toy (sorry if TMI!!!) 
so I'm not sure how much good BMS would be for us tonight anyway!  Looks like this cycle is a wash-out before it even begins!

Talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow and apologies to anyone I missed out earlier xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to pop on to say thanks for all your advice and just for listenng to  me going on and on.may book an appointment to see my consultant,good idea.but don't think he will change his mind 

thanks again

holly-glad to hear  your dh has got a job offer 

perky-good luck for tomorrow  

juile-  how did you get on with the builders

moomin  

ck6- 

kelly-glad things are going well for you.

cats-its not over yet,your follie sounds a good size.good luck   for wednesday

speak to everyone tomorrow

luv petal b


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Feel so bad that I've been absent for so long - and I just haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's news - sorry guys. However, Julie, I did gather that you are starting IVF imminently and I'm so thrilled for you. How very exciting. Good timing!

Sorry- but I'm going to do an *'it's all about m*e' post!

So blood test showed the progesterone levels didn't do anything! No suprises there. So yet again, an unsucessful ovulation. Hasn't worked with Clomid and hasn't worked with Tamoxifen. I was sad for about 5 minutes - and then realised that nothing to be upset about - it is what it is! So doctor wanted to see me and DH on Friday (just gone) to discuss our next plan of action. So we went and she was just fan-bloody-tastic! She is such a no-nonsense head-mistressy type of woman and just went through all our medical history (took ages ) and then she explained how we would do injections as next stage of trying to get me to ovulate properly. Can't remember the name of the drug but it's the FSH hormone found in urine of menopausal women one! She asked me where I was in my cycle and I said I was day 28 and waiting to come on but had absolutely no PMT symptoms. So she opened here little cabinet and lobbed me some Provera tablets (Medroxyprogesterone) to bring on a period! Never knew there was such a thing. Anyway she said she wanted to get cracking because she wanted us to be able to do it for this cycle and obviously I'd need to be scanned twice a week and monitored very closely and she didn't want Christmans to interfere! How lovely is that? So the question was - what happens if I do this and it still doesn't work. ANSWER: IVF!!!!!! If it does work, then I'll do it for about 6 mths and try to conceive naturally (maybe lob another IUI at it). If it doesn't then we could be looking at IVF in Feb!! She also explained that she was dead against any multiple pregnancy. Twins at a push she might accept but never more than that. She was resolute on her opinions about foetal reduction and said she would not "kill a baby". So she said, if we over-stimulate you and I tell you not to have sex, then I mean it. We nearly shat ourselves she was so scary!! Yes Ma'am!!  She then asked if I'd had an appointment with an Obstetric Physician? Which I haven't. I've had a few appointments with obstetricians but not one of those. She explained that she was going to refere me to one of her colleagues as she wanted to make sure that because of my medical condition that all very well getting me pregnant but what happens when I am pregnant? Blood clotting disorders and all that! So we need to have a plan. Also, which hospital would I want to have the baby? Baring in mind I am cared for at the Royal Free in London for my blood thing and this fertility stuff is all at St Mary's. She was so thorough and so caring and so just...on top of everything!

So, for the first time, I came out of an appointment feeling like we're getting somewhere. Really positive, really optimistic, really excited! I can't bloody wait! 
MEANWHILE DAY 33 AND NO F'ING AF!!!!!!!! And I need that to start this injections malarky!

Had dinner party here on Friday with 2 couples. 1 of which has 18mth old twins from 3rd IVF. She has such bad Endo that they removed her fallopian tubes! And the other girl is 16 weeks pg after 1st IVF! So they were perfect people to talk to after our appointment. Filled with hope!

Sorry for boring you all. But that's where I'm at.

LOVE LOVE LOVE to one and all.

FISHY Xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aaahh fishy- you sound on top of the world - what an amazing woman! thank goodness theres someone out there who cares about you and thinks you are important - i can imagine you coming out of there filled with hope, I'm filled with hope just listening to your synopsis!! heres an AF dance for you
                     

cats pj's - its not over yet hun, i know how stressy it is getting the timing just right and keeping those swimmers in tip top condition -  even with  dh's 'fiddling' lol. hang tight hun, tomoz may just be the perfect day  

we have the social worker coming in an hour for our home visit  started to pee my pants now. the house is as clean as its ever gonna get tho it stinks of polish - from dh's frenzy yesterday while i was at work - have all the windows open as its horrible, and dont want the sw to think we've had to work too hard to make the place presentable   !!

molly - you ok hun? 

catch up later

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning me lovlies,

Babyfish-WOW thats alot of info    so happy that your doctor was brill,it really makes all the difference doesn't it.Really hoping it all works out for you very soon hunny 

Julie-you made me laugh talking about your builder   lets hope the rain doesn't stop the good progress eh??!!have a lovely tuesday hunny 


Petal-really hope that you get a bit further with your cons,thinking of you loads   keep us posted

Moomin-hope your taking it easy young lady      

Ctaspj's-   lmao at your dh not being able to resist his favourite toy  very funny!! Try to stay posotive and get busy          

Deb-hope your ok sweetie??

Perky-all the luck in the world for basting     and no you dont sound mad,honest 

Jo-how horrid was that woman,I would have offered to do her coat up for her AROUND HER NECK!!!   thinking of you loads hunny,if you wanna have a cry you go ahead,sometimes in a mad kinda way it helps  

Erica-hope your ok hunny 

Shazia-hows things?

Holly-morning   hope your having a good day!!

Cathy-just wanted to wish you all the best for this cycle   

Jilly-where have you flippin gone are you ok??


Still abit concerned about catwoman and jess?? where are yyyyyyoooooouuuuu 

Right I have posted all my notes to Care    thats another step further   gonna go to the gym and swimming in a mo,so I will catch up later   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj- I posted same time as you    best of luck for today       you deserve it!!!!  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Ju thats pants !!! What a bunch of pansies to not work in the rain eh 

Right I really am off to the gym now      

Soon to be smelly kelly !!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning!

Busy so far today!  

Erica - completely gutted to read your news.  Hunny this is just a little blip that will soon pass I'm sure of it.  I know that you'll be absolutely climbing the walls but from what I've heard these things can be dealt with really quickly and it may not affect tx and timing.  I'm hoping with everything it won't      Looking forward to hearing an update from your GP appointment    Thinking of you and willing it to be ok!

Julie - poo about builders being rained off... It's clearing towards the West... call them back immediately  

Jo - awful colleague.  You did the right thing to avoid her.  Ugh - how people can be that insensitve I'll never know.  

Babyfish - great to hear you're getting somewhere with a whole raft of plans to keep you going!  I'm sure it's all going to be perfect here on in      Brilliant you've got friends you can share it with too.  Just the sort  you need to have around you.

Petal - hope you're getting a plan together as to what you think you should do going forward  

KJ - sooo excited about your visit and had a good giggle over your beautiful but smelly polished house!  Bless DH's sox!  He's so cute  

Kelly - great you've got all your info together for Care!  Really wishing you a heap of     going forward!!

Shazia - any developments??  How are you getting on??

Perks - good luck with basting today huns    

Catspj's - naughty rascal that DH of yours but gave me a good giggle    Sorry I can't answer your query... just so hoping that it's going to work out timing wise    

Hi Deb

Thanks for asking  - af is immenient I feel like cr*p today.  Ugh.  I have promised to help a neighbour out setting up an ebay account as he imports motorised bycycles.  He's a lovely guy - Swiss and a bit like Julie's builder!  At times we have no idea what each other is saying with our accents so feel it could be a long drawn out process and not one I'm feeling like doing but I won't let him down   More on the good news front - the offer has been received and DH delighted.  Also will pay relocation costs (totally unexpected!) AND.... they have a little house on site that we can use until we get ourselves sorted!!  How good is that!  BIL has asked if I would like to be their nanny for 2.5 days per week too but I'm not sure about that... don't know how I'm going to be if tx fails.... 

Sorry to anyone I've missed off.  Will be back a bit later.

xx's to one and all
H


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys!

I'm off work sick today with bad cough/cold/sore throat thingy!  Basically had too many late nights last week & got run down (not literally but feels that bad!).

Went to see Starsailor at a gig in Cambridge last Monday night - DH loves them, I think they're ok but was really good gig but v v v smoky & i get allergic throat reaction when v smoky so sore throat started then!  

Got home at 1am Tues morning cos big chunk of A14 closed at night for roadworks so had to come back the "country route".  Was being observed teach by Dep head on Tuesday morning! Luckily kids responded well to my blackmail!

Had Parents Evenings on Tues & Thurs night til 8pm - one new teacher over ran til 10pm!!!!!!! Dozy mare!  Was supposed to go to a chocolate party straight afterwards on Thurs night but was too knackered even for chocolate!!!  

Missed out on Dh's "Casino Night" - had tickets to a black tie event but cos of bloody paretns' eve couldn't go - he had £400 worth of chips to gamble with that could be cashed in for fab prizes - unfortunately he lost the lot in the first hour!! 

Had colleague's wine & jewellery party to go to on Friday night - she's the secretary & has had posh 5 bed villa built in Portugal, she's now importing glass jewellery & doing parties - had too much wine & ended up buying 2 necklaces!  Must remember to "accidently" leave purse at home in future!

By Saturday I was coughing & spluttering & Sunday was a right off.   Still feeling v sorry for myself cos can't sleep cos start coughing as soon as I lie down!

Anyway, that's my latest news.

Oh, also in a bit of a pickle over 2006 World Cup Final tickets - nearly bought 2 on ebay for £1200 a month ago - now selling for £5000!!!!!! So was bit gutted.  

Contacted a guy who had some "buy now" tickets for the actual final for £725 each!  Tried to buy them but my Paypal still has £250 limit.  Emailed him - he agreed to let me wire him the money.  

Came to my senses this morning & realised that we have no idea who he is & money could just vanish.  Also, wanted to re-sell tickets for vast profit which is illegal!! Need the money for more ivf but as DH is stockbroker a conviction of fraud against him would be pretty bad!

I'm not really cut out for internet scams!  Would probably end up going to the match & finding the tickets were fake. 


Anyway, enough me, me, me nonsense!


Sorry not read everyone's posts but really pleased for Fishy, sounds much more promising!  Have PMd Erica.

Good luck Kim & DH - I'm sure your house will be perfect!  The SWs should be able to spot that you will be fab parents from a million miles away!  Good luck - will be thinking of you & sending tons of    your way.

Hi Holly, how are you - have missed your chirpy chats!  How's the Ebay adiction?  Can't stop buying at the moment!  Quite like some of the pics on the modern art listings!  Fab news about your move - sounds perfect.

Know what you mean about being unsure about nanny job - really hope the ivf works first time for you - it's so wierd when it doesn't work, worse than I expected, you just feel v v sad & not quite sure what to do next.

Julie - sorry about the builders & the rain - will it be finished by Christmas?    Hope so!

Hi Kelly - sorry I'm not coming to the meet - would love to but not feeling v strong at mo - got ivf cons on Friday - dreading it!  I'm sure you'll all have a fab time - will be with you in spirit & will have drink(s) at home in your honour!!! 

Catwoman - have PMd you - hope you're ok!

Hi to everyone else, Molly, Shazia, Jilly, CR, CK6, Cathy, Cindy, Candy, Struthie, Petal, Sarah x2 & all the other lovelies!

Love Jess xxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh well, you can have a big Christmas party in the porch!!! 

Will look lovely with a HUGE christmas tree with lots of lovely chocolate decorations - mmmmm yummy!!

Just off to make a big mug of hot chocolate - strictly for medicinal purposes!

Jess xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess - brilliant to have you back here.  We've really missed you and been thinking of you.  I can understand how you feel and your words about it not working really struck a nerve.  I know I'm going to be devastated too.  AF has arrived and I haven't phoned the clinic yet - I'm just so nervous about making these steps.  I'm sure loads of ladies will think I'm completely bonkers but that's my reality.  Your post did make me laugh with all you've been up to - your money making schemes etc!!  Really hope you're going to be able to make your way towards it again v soon.  Ugh about yucky cold    My latest batch of wheatgrass has just arrived and I better get some L-Arginine...

Julie - oooh it does sound flash!  V good brownie points for you and no choccie!  What a star!  

xx
H


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello Everyone.

Well how pants is the weather, it is dull and   , I am sure the weather forecast last night said that it would be dry...........typical, big washing machine load of washing done this morning, now got to drape it around the house!!!

Jess - Hope you feel better soon, sounds like you had a busy week last week, particularly planning our internet scams!    

Kelly - Hope you enjoyed yourself at the gym. Have to confess I have not been now since TX started, but I really miss it.          

Julie - Hope the weather improves so that the builders can get on with your building work.

Erika - Sorry to read your news, hope it all gets sorted before your tx starts.  keep us posted,

Babyfish - Glad your appointment went well, sounds like you were bombarded with information.  Lets hope you don't need to go down the IVF route.  

KJ - Hope your appointment with the social worker went well this morning.

Jilly - Where are you?  Are you ok?

Well taking it easy today, have been to the job centre, in preparation to sign on (how depressing) only to be told it is now done over the phone via their contact centre.  Tried to call them and can't get through, they don't make it very easy. Will try again later.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies that I haven't mentioned.  Have a good Tuesday and will be back later.

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

have just got through to the job centre, first time on second go.  Thought excellent here we go, but no all she did was take my details and made me an apppointment for next Wednesday at my local job centre where I got her phone number from.  Why is nothing ever simple these days.  

Oh well back to the job hunting. Thought I had better start doing my home work for my interview on Monday.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sw visit all done   

and we are def on the prep courses in feb/march  
feelslike we're really on our way now....

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - that is brilliant news, have been thinking about you this morning and wondering how it was going.  Role on next year !


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - brilliant news you fabbie people you!  Did you like her?  Did she give you good vibes?  Soz full of questions!  So happy that it's all go in the NY which will be here before you know it and you will have sensational Caleb to keep you entertained in the meantime  

Moomin - hopeless!  That's bueracracy for you    Grrrrr!

Jilly - pleased that your apptmt went well and hope you will be ok at home... you must take it easy!!  Don't think I'd last 2 weeks at my MIL either   Worried about your little friend from pub too.  She sounds like she needs somebody supportive in her life.  She's lucky she has you and hope that she's ok....

Munch time... 

H xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Hope everybodies is OK. Not been posting much here recently but trying to keep up with goings on.

KJ - mad exciting for you. Me and DH spoke at length about adoption earlier in the year and decided that if nothing had happened by end of the year we would seriously enquire about it. I got really excited because thought if all else fails we WILL have our family in the next year or two. That was being presumptious of course and assuming that they deemed us suitable....It was lovely to be able to think about moving forward with something that was 'nearly definate' and did a lot to get me out of the emotional slump that I was in. It was the first time that I started to look at all this about not just getting pregnant but about having a family. Massive good luck with everything and look forward to hearing how it all goes for you.

Babyfish- so glad you got to see a great consultant. Does loads to lift your spirits when someone gives you a new avenue to try and listens to you. Yeaahh! take those wee-wee injections. They were the only thing that got me to ovulate.

Catspj's - good luck for tomorrow.I *think * that even if you ovulated nowish that it will still be OK for basting tomorrow. I am sure they said that it takes a while for the eggie to come down the tube and the  would still catch it mid-way. Although saying that my clinic told me to BMS in the couple of days before basting in case I ovulated early. Hopefully if you call them they can tell you whats best.

Love and   to Jilly, Julie, Kelly, Erika, Shazia, Moomin,Holly, Jess P and all the other girlies.

Looking forward to seeing some of you on Saturday.

love
Jules
xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

KJ - So thrilled for you.  You go girl - it's all coming together.  
Thank you for the little AF dance - IT WORKED !!!  Albeit not arrived in full-glory, but a start nevertheless!

  

Have just called the hospital and I'm off to see them on Thursday for lessons in injections and then I will be monitored twice a week!  

Holly - WOW - can't believe how everything is falling into place for you too with the moving and jobs etc.  It all seems so positive that the tx stuff is bound to be headed in the BFP direction within the next few months.  Fingers and toes and all things are firmly crossed for you.

Erica - so sorry you're having such a sh!tty time of it.  But I'm right there with what Holly says - I'm certain this is something they can clear up and hopefully it won't interfere with timings etc.  Sending loads of hugs and love to you.

Jilly - please let us know when you hear from that girl - how awful.  Love to you too btw!

Sorry - no more personals - but can't think at the moment.

Back later
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Here goes.....................loads to catch up on, have tried my best   

Miss Jules - Glad all is well with you   keep in touch.
Kj - Fantastic news   you must be soooooooo happy. Feb/Mar will be here in a flash   
Katherine -   for interview on Monday & with your 2ww. What's with the job centre   
Jilly - Glad pre-op assessment went well this morning hun bun   you'll be fine & able to keep us entertained whilst recovering. Hope that girl gets in touch soon, poor thing   thank goodness she has got you.xx
Julie - Fruit  a party in your porch.........fab don't forget my invite   Have a good evening will catch up with my pm after this.xx
Jess - Good to hear from you we   Thanks for pm I haven't read it properly yet I thought I'd catch up on the 13/14 pages that have been posted   since I was on last Thursday first!! Had a giggle at your money making scheme & totally understand your feelings don't be hard on yourself you have been through so much   & all this is so very, very hard sometimes.
Holly - Wow   to DH fabulous news about job, relocation costs & house on site until you get straight. Sounds like everything is moving in the right direction for you now   long may it continue. Understand your concerns about the nanny job, it's a tough call.
Kelly - Hope you enjoyed the gym   & good news about your bmi being fine for egg share.
Fishy - Fab news from you too    what a great doc answering all of your questions & investigating all possibilities. It must feel like a weight has been lifted   Bring on Af.
Petal -   really sorry to read about your poor treatment, how awful to have been misled like that. Can't imagine what you're going through & yes I would look at finding a new clinic.
Catspj's - Pregnyl is usually given 24-36 hours before basting so don't worry. Lots of     for tomorrow.
Deborah - Hello   how are you?
Perky -    for basting today &    &   to horrid SD insensitive ***** well done you for staying calm.
Jo - You ok Brummie bird?   to your work colleague too &  it is worth doing more than one IUI I have read of   results 2nd, 3rd & 4th time round!!
Jane - Your scan must have been wonderful    take care.
Cathy -    on 2ww so pleased et went well.
Eva -        fantastic news.
Katrinar -   for appt tomorrow.
Lambklly - Sorry to hear about your   & wishing you all the very best with IVF. There are a few of us moving onto that now so we'll all help each other.
Manda/Caroline/Shazia - Hope you lovely ladies are all ok    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Fishy
Glad   is finally making an appearance.   for Thursday, don't worry about the injections it's not half as bad as you imagine. I felt really stupid for getting so worked up   easy peasy lemon squeezy   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry Jilly     didn't want to loose that post it was such a big one (ooer missus) & I stood dogs boll*cks chance of remembering everything that I had typed   

Well my news shocked   the hell out of me. I had to see a new gp but to be fair he was very good. I explained my whole situation, I wasn't worried about the dodgey smear more my tx. Anyway he hold me that IVF was priority & to start down regging as planned today     So my day started off with a little pr*ck if you pardon the expresion   

He said that although my letter said I would get an appt at the colposcopy clinic "soon" he felt I wouldn't get one for a couple of months. How naughty are they   for misleading you with these things. He said should I get one whilst doing IVF I could cancel & re-book   He said the whole idea of smears is to catch things very early so there is always time to play with. I said that if IVF didn't work then tx wasn't a problem but what if it did & I got a BFP (please God    ) He said that the colposcopy clinic would still treat me but I've have to seek their advice at the time & it could just be that they would want the pg to move on a bit before doing it.

So it's great news for me although not what I was expecting & now I feel a right prat for spending the weekend   & upsetting DF, my mom, sis & mate who all didn't know what to do with me   I totally lost the plot.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just because I want to say it again...............

   I STARTED DOWN REGGING TODAY     

& boy that feels really good!!

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - No I am not going to change it daily, just didn't like the other one!       my hair is shorter now, and I have lost weight, since that one was taken last Christmas.

Erika - I had to go to the job centre to sign on for my job seekers allowance as I have been made redundant, but it is all such a hassle, hoping won't need to go to my appointment next week.  Keeping everything crossed for my interview on Monday.

Miss Jules - Good to see you are still around.  Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday.   

Erika - Glad to hear that the down regging has started today.  Good luck with it all      

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

ERICA                  

How fab.  What a turnaround!  So pleased for you and so excited that you are on the "road".  

Xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - soooo pleased to read your news! What a relief and don't worry about being upset. I think you deserved the special attention after all you've been through. Follows on from what we were saying last week - it's good to let go of it and show others that actually things aren't always rosy for you and you need support too at times  Now - my v good friend had a high cancerous cells count at a smear she had done prior to getting pg. It was so high in fact that it was disturbing and worrying but everything was fine throughout the pg but was told that six weeks after she had her baby girl she must have laser surgery. No further problems afterwards just yearly smears and nothing wrong with bubsie either - she is now 6! Hope this helps you to know that it WILL be fine! Well done with first day of down regging   

Jilly - any news from your young friend

Moomin - meant to say earlier - it's great to know what you look like before Saturday!!

New thread this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42002.0.html

H xx


----------

